# Revo 3610 wireless problems



## richdebc (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi,

Don't know if anyone can help here, but I've got a bit of a strange problem with my Revo 3610 I bought the other day. It won't connect to my wireless network, even though I am using the correct password. My other PCs connect fine, so it must be a problem with the Revo, but I don't know where to start fixing it. It says it's got an Atheros AR5007EG, if that's any help.

Thanks.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Did you try a wired connection to see if that would connect?



Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, paste a screen shot of the *Network* screen here.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## richdebc (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks johnwill! Haven't tried a wired connection yet, will give that a go.

I've attached the screenshot from Xirrus wifi inspector. Funny thing has happened - I clicked the connect button on Xirrus and it suceeded in connecting to the router, but not the internet... 

edit: lost connection to the router now. Don't know why!


----------



## richdebc (Feb 18, 2010)

Ok, here's a quick update. I've been experimenting and discovered I can connect fine if I switch off all other PCs and the router, then switch the router on. If the router is already on when I turn on the Revo then no dice. Seems weird to me - is the Revo faulty?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, your signal is pretty weak, that may be part of the problem. The wireless antennas may be disconnected from the internal card.


----------



## richdebc (Feb 18, 2010)

johnwill said:


> Well, your signal is pretty weak, that may be part of the problem. The wireless antennas may be disconnected from the internal card.


Yeah. it's always been a weak signal. Do you mean the antennas on the router, or the Revo? The Revo will reliably connect to the internet now if I switch off the router and then back on, and connect the Revo before anything else, but it won't connect otherwise. I've emailed Acer technical support as well, waiting for a reply from them.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm talking about the WiFi scanner receiving a weak signal. Obviously, without further information, I can't say which end is at fault. How about testing with other wireless devices?


----------



## richdebc (Feb 18, 2010)

Ah, I see what you mean - I think! I've got an old Acer laptop which won't connect to the wireless network, but 2 other PCs and a nokia mobile will connect ok, though they also show a weak signal strength. The router's on the floor, which might not help. 

What gets me is that the order in which I switch things on makes the difference between whether the Revo will connect or not - why should this be relevant? 

Thanks for your help by the way - it is much appreciated!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, I'd deal with the weak signal first. How about moving the router and perhaps considering a hi-gain antenna for it to get some decent signal strength.


Hawking Tech has a number of products that will help you increase your wireless range. The root page is Hawking Hi-Gain™ WiFi Range Extending Products.

Some of the more interesting products are this Hawking [HSB2] Hi-Gain WiFi Signal Booster, which can be used on either end of a wireless connection to boost the signal power.

Another way to increase your signal strength is by the use of hi-gain antennas. You can choose from omni-directional or directional models, here are a some examples.

Hawking [HAI7SIP] Hi-Gain 7dBi Omni-Directional Antenna

Hawking [HAI15SC] Hi-Gain 15dBi Corner Antenna

[HAO14SD] Outdoor Hi-Gain 14dBi Directional Antenna Kit

For 802.11n applications, this ZyXEL ANT1106 6db omni-directional antenna can be used.

For really long range outdoor applications, this 24dB parabolic WiFi Antenna may be a good choice.

If you have a wireless adapter that doesn't have provisions for an external antenna, one adapter that I've had good luck with is a Rosewill RNX-G1 USB Wireless Adapter. It's feature is that is has a removable antenna and will accommodate replacement antennas.

This is just a sample of available products, many people have hi-gain antennas with similar specifications, but I haven't seen any other suppliers of signal boosters.


----------

